# 4g LTE feedback



## zerma62 (Aug 17, 2012)

Dear All, 

Could you give me your feedback on using the 4g LTE on etisalat (and du) when using an LTE mobile (HTC one, lumia 920, q10, z10, s3 or s4) ...

Have you made a test speed? 
Is it noticeable on daily basis that 4g is much faster than 3g?

How much do you pay for 4g? I think it is 500 for 25gb on DU (ridiculous package for mobile) .
How much is it for Etisalat? I currently have a 1gb data package, if I buy a 4g phone, will it just use the 4g network or i need a specific package?

Thanks!!


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a DU data package for my iPad of 1 GB per month, which costs me 100 AED. For me this is more than enough. It connects automatically to LTE (4G) where available, unless you switch it off in the iPad settings.
LTE is definitely much faster than 3G, and the difference is clearly noticeable without speedtest. It also drains your battery faster though.


----------



## zerma62 (Aug 17, 2012)

de Mexicaan said:


> I have a DU data package for my iPad of 1 GB per month, which costs me 100 AED. For me this is more than enough. It connects automatically to LTE (4G) where available, unless you switch it off in the iPad settings.
> LTE is definitely much faster than 3G, and the difference is clearly noticeable without speedtest. It also drains your battery faster though.


It's weird because on du website they say you need to take the biggest 25gb package to be able to get the 4g speed.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

zerma62 said:


> It's weird because on du website they say you need to take the biggest 25gb package to be able to get the 4g speed.


Maybe it is even faster then, also I have my subscription already since 5 months or so, maybe they changed the offers.

Edit: just checked, that data bundle for 100 AED is still there on their website.


----------



## vp_ortiz (Mar 10, 2013)

Got the same 1GB (100 AED) on my iPad and LTE speeds are great. Been getting a decent 65-75 Mbps download speed. Only wish it was available on prepaid (I can manage my data consumption better) - had to switch to a postpaid one just to enjoy LTE. No regrets though, it's definitely superfast.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I have an Etilsalat LTE iPhone and an LTE mobile hotspot. 

Here is a recent speed test sitting at the Montgomery:











Pretty fast for sure, I am on a company plan 2 GB I think for under 400 AED.


----------



## huss128 (Aug 6, 2013)

*4g on prepaid du?*



vp_ortiz said:


> Got the same 1GB (100 AED) on my iPad and LTE speeds are great. Been getting a decent 65-75 Mbps download speed. Only wish it was available on prepaid (I can manage my data consumption better) - had to switch to a postpaid one just to enjoy LTE. No regrets though, it's definitely superfast.


So 4g LTE wont work on my DU PREPAId sim?? Just bought a HTC one 3g, wanna know if I need to get a postpaid sim to get 4g if I exchange it for a 4G model.

Thanks


----------



## usario88 (Jan 19, 2014)

so 4g work on prepaid sim?anyone can answear?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

usario88 said:


> so 4g work on prepaid sim?anyone can answear?


Yes


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

+1... LTE all day long on my Xperia Z1 via prepaid.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Have a Du prepaid - i was told (by the guy selling me the phone - so he may not have first hand info) that I wont get 4G speeds. I have never gotten 4G speeds - so he seems to be correct. But this is Abu DHabi where the Du coverage is patchier compared to DUbai.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Have a Du prepaid - i was told (by the guy selling me the phone - so he may not have first hand info) that I wont get 4G speeds. I have never gotten 4G speeds - so he seems to be correct. But this is Abu DHabi where the Du coverage is patchier compared to DUbai.


Might have to do with the sim card or something ? I have heard of cases where people have had to replace their sim cards in order to get the 4g working...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

saraswat said:


> Might have to do with the sim card or something ? I have heard of cases where people have had to replace their sim cards in order to get the 4g working...


I guess this is worth a call to Du. Though I dont use mobile data as much (mainly use wifi) so not that big an issue


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

I also don't have and have never had 4G via DU prepaid sim. I am using iPhone 5s bought in Asia so it is hard to say why it doesn't work. It seems it could be due to:

- unsupported frequencies
- not available on prepaid plans, only on postpaid
- you need you have more than 1GB to make LTE working (according to DU's customer support)
- not compatible sim card (which can happen)

Anyone else on DU prepaid with iPhone and no LTE?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

its simple - you have to top up with 100AED and you get access to the LTE network. the SMS you get reminds you to reboot.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> its simple - you have to top up with 100AED and you get access to the LTE network. the SMS you get reminds you to reboot.


I did top up 1GB for AED 100 many times and still never had LTE. It looks like I am not alone with this problem.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Malbec said:


> I did top up 1GB for AED 100 many times and still never had LTE. It looks like I am not alone with this problem.


You have an iPhone 5 - which model - bought in which country (from new) and on which carrier if not originally unlocked when actually bought ?

Du operates on band 3

Some European iPhone 5's only operate on bands 2, 4, 5 and 17 and were supplied in Poland.

They are model number A1428


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I have UK iPhone 5 and I get 4G on Etisalat PAYG


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

@londonmandan, thanks for sharing. I was asking for DU though. Good to know Etisalat is not playing with their customers at least.

I have iPhone 5s A1530 for Singapore market which supports band 3, bought directly from online Apple store SG.

I was at DU office today and they told me 4G will work only if you have more than 1GB data available on your prepaid account. So if you have 2GB it will work, but once it drops below 1GB 4G will stop working... No such restrictions on post-paid plans though.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

All solved now. I contacted DU telling them that I don't get 4G LTE at all even when I have more than 1GB data. They forwarded this issue to technical department, which simply activated 4G on my mobile number and I received confirmation SMS that I can use 4G LTE now. It works, finally.


----------

